# Lands End and Sears: Splitsville!



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Heard on the business news this evening that Sears wants to dump Lands End.

Ok by me! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> Heard on the business news this evening that Sears wants to dump Lands End.
> 
> Ok by me! :thumbs-up:


https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303404704577311931262356596.html?mod=googlenews_wsj#https://money.msn.com/top-stocks/post.aspx?post=de7c7956-2860-442d-a52d-e54b9f532d0b" He described it as the new "Lands' End ghetto" in Sears' stores." LOL! :icon_smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Trying to avoid bankruptcy...?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ands-End-survive-a-potential-Sears-bankruptcy


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe KJP could put in an offer...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

sbdivemaster said:


> Trying to avoid bankruptcy...?
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ands-End-survive-a-potential-Sears-bankruptcy


I expect so, but I'm surprised it was this soon.


Brio1 said:


> " He described it as the new "Lands' End ghetto" in Sears' stores." LOL! :icon_smile:


Asinine. It will be great if LE has the last laugh there.



roman totale XVII said:


> Maybe KJP could put in an offer...




Altogether, not surprising, but I'd hate to lose LE in the end.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

We can pick up the the company if each of us here chips in $500,000 to meet their asking price.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Taken Aback: Please don't misunderstand me in that I also wish for LE to be around longer than Sears now, sir.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

mhj said:


> We can pick up the the company if each of us here chips in $500,000 to meet their asking price.


Perhaps we should before Walmart or Target (read Tar-j-a-y) makes an offer.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like the comments on the second article Brio1 posted.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Fingers crossed out here. Though I have gone beyond LE suits and jackets, I still hold their polos dear to my heart. Their sweaters are good value for the money, too, especially at the end-of-season sales.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> Taken Aback: Please don't misunderstand me in that I also wish for LE to be around longer than Sears now, sir.


Oh, I hope you didn't think I was addressing _you_; I was describing the person you quoted. To paint LE as the problem is galling. Sears has it's own problems with or without LE. At least LE brings in some people who desire to aspire to more _sartorially_.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> Perhaps we should before Walmart or Target (read Tar-j-a-y) makes an offer.


Ya know, Target is the *only* big box store I'll go into. Compared to Walmart, it's a civilized experience. Mine even has a Starbucks, and *love* those targyles! Crazy as it sounds, if Target wanted to make a move up market, LE might make a heck of a lot of sense. I'll betcha they wouldn't garbage it up nearly as much as some others might.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

L.L. Bean should buy it. :biggrin2:

Could they not just spin it off as an independent?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

J.C. Penney could maybe acquire it and fill the void of American Living (and then some).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Given JCP's new corporate outlook, that's a distinct possibility!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

From one of the articles: "Now, Sears chairman Eddie Lampert is hoping to find a buyer that will license Lands' End to Sears while expanding the brand in other areas." 

That would be moronic. If LE gets bought by a priavte equity firm, the best bet for LE would be to distance itself as much as possible from the Sears name. Doing a licensing deal with Sears will only be millstone on a LE recovery and any attempts to re-position itself.

A JCP purchase woudn't be doing LE any favors either, IMHO.

I pretty much lived in LE OCBDs (regular and Hyde Park) in HS and through college and grad school - I generally preferred it to Bean and I have a soft spot for LE still, though my recent purchases have comprised mostly of merino OTC socks, khakis, and cotton sweaters- I don't like their shirts anymore at all and the quality of everything seems to have declined. It gave me a sinking feeling when they were acquired by Sears and out of pique I went for several years without buying from them; I even called them and told them to stop sending me catalogs. You just knew that nothing good could happen to LE by being run by Sears - I think Sears had/has no clue as to the likes and preferences of LE's target market back in its heyday and I don't think JCP does, or will either. I just don't think JCP would no how to run it any better than Sears and they'll just butcher the brand and lead it to an increasingly downscale direction.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

The whole affair was a disaster. What Sears _should have done_ was scrap its own extensive and pointless clothing offerings and made Lands End its sole garment line. Instead, LE was just a strange appendage to the tottering Sears operation. Sears has some great products, but they all say either "craftsman" or "kenmore" on the side.

I would really hate to lose LE and hate to lose Sears even more. But it's really been downhill since they scrapped the catalogue.

(And hell no, JCP should not buy it: that would hardly be an improvement. They should be fine going back to being a catalogue and internet retailer; LLB does just fine.)


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

If Sears dumps LE, where will my mother get all those shirts she sends me all the time?

These kinds of realignments happen so often, it doesn't surprise me. It's like some sort of cheap mid-day soap opera or like looking at the cover of the tabloids while checking out at the supermarket.

LE will find another "partner" -- or perhaps it will decide to go single for a while -- but thanks for posting the news!


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

The Hyde Park has gone on sale for 25% off @ $37.50. Will there be a better offer/promotion on this shirt in the near future due to their situation? Thanks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bruce Wayne said:


> J.C. Penney could maybe acquire it and fill the void of American Living (and then some).


I once spent money with JCP, but every year for about the last dozen everything they sell is junkier, and they pretty much only sell trash now. What am I missing?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

AlanC said:


> L.L. Bean should buy it. :biggrin2:
> 
> Could they not just spin it off as an independent?


For about 40 years, each has been my alternative to the other. So, I don't think I'd like that.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, the American way of retail is to buy a good name, sell junk, and stick the name on it until the brand equity is all used up. That Sears didn't do that to a far greater extent surprises me. But I am not sanguine about LE's future.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> I once spent money with JCP, but every year for about the last dozen everything they sell is junkier, and they pretty much only sell trash now. What am I missing?


I'm not going to say a word!!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm not going to say a word!!


Hey, no fair! Aw, come on, enlightern me! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> I once spent money with JCP, but every year for about the last dozen everything they sell is junkier, and they pretty much only sell trash now. What am I missing?


I have some nice drapes that came from Penny's.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Before Trip jumps in, I will.

LE once sold nice stuff. That is no longer the case, nor has it been the case for a very long time. It is now all made in the same off-shore factories that supply Wal-Mart and Target and JAB and Mens Wearhouse and any number of other crappy men's clothiers, at least, so far as I can tell by going through the offerings at the local thrifts. You can't tell recent LE from any of the above schlop. You can tell the vintage stuff, however, and it is very fine, the made in England shetland sweaters especially. My only recent LE experience was buying a red cotton cardigan sweater a couple years back for Christmas from the catalog, and it was pedestrian personified. The epitome of shapeless.

My point is, LE died a long time ago, at least, the company that folks fell in love with as an affordable alternative to BB and J Crew, both of which, in my opinion, now also have their own issues. I think Crew is also a lost cause at this point, and I fear the same is happening to BB, although BB isn't as far down the garbage chute. LE has been down the chute and landed in the bin long ago. RIP.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Titus_A said:


> I have some nice drapes that came from Penny's.


And I have some cr*ppy ones.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> Before Trip jumps in, I will.
> 
> LE once sold nice stuff. That is no longer the case, nor has it been the case for a very long time. It is now all made in the same off-shore factories that supply Wal-Mart and Target and JAB and Mens Wearhouse and any number of other crappy men's clothiers, at least, so far as I can tell by going through the offerings at the local thrifts. You can't tell recent LE from any of the above schlop. You can tell the vintage stuff, however, and it is very fine, the made in England shetland sweaters especially. My only recent LE experience was buying a red cotton cardigan sweater a couple years back for Christmas from the catalog, and it was pedestrian personified. The epitome of shapeless.
> 
> My point is, LE died a long time ago, at least, the company that folks fell in love with as an affordable alternative to BB and J Crew, both of which, in my opinion, now also have their own issues. I think Crew is also a lost cause at this point, and I fear the same is happening to BB, although BB isn't as far down the garbage chute. LE has been down the chute and landed in the bin long ago. RIP.


This is my assessment as well. When I first encountered LE, it was worn by people who I considered to have very good taste, who spent a bit more to buy quality--but liked LE because that quality was at a good price point. In the last couple years I have tried hard to resist buying their sport coats at any price because they always fit me badly, and to load things I want into the shopping basket--only to buy if it goes on serious clearance. I bought several Elston Weave shirts because they dropped to $7.99. I've never paid more than $18 for a Hyde Park, and $11 for an original ocbd. If memory serves, in the last 12 months, in addition to those $7.99 shirts, the main purchases have been shorts bought out of season. I bought an overcoat, which is just OK, and returned a bunch of other things that just felt like they were poorly made. Frustratingly, none of this supports the company: they can't survive if customers are picking up their shirts and/or shirts for less than $10. But I won't pay more for a merely acceptable made-in-China product, esp. with my shelves already overflowing.

Almost as disappointing to me is the decline of JC Penney. For about 15 years, every trip to the US included an extended visit and substantial purchases. A couple years ago, I found nothing I wanted. The last trip, I didn't even bother looking.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

AlanC said:


> L.L. Bean should buy it. :biggrin2:
> 
> Could they not just spin it off as an independent?


I believe the creation of LL Bean's Signature Line is to compete head on with Land's End. LL Bean has no need to buy it if they can grow their own trad clothing department in house.

Spin it off as an independent? Good luck with that after they gutted it. They need to build a viable company first before they could spin it off.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

blue suede shoes said:


> I believe the creation of LL Bean's Signature Line is to compete head on with Land's End. LL Bean has no need to buy it if they can grow their own trad clothing department in house.


I consider Bean's signature line to be its youth line rather than its trad line. I.e., smaller sizes and cut.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> I consider Bean's signature line to be its youth line rather than its trad line. I.e., smaller sizes and cut.


Agreed. Low rises, etc is a bit too fashionable to be trad, right?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Given JCP's new corporate outlook, that's a distinct possibility!


I believe the VP(?) quoted in the articles about their various changes stated they were turning inward to house brands (which was the first evidence AL was being axed). I doubt LE would tempt them, and let's be thankful; they would probably ruin LE.



32rollandrock said:


> Before Trip jumps in, I will.
> 
> LE once sold nice stuff. That is no longer the case, nor has it been the case for a very long time. It is now all made in the same off-shore factories that supply Wal-Mart and Target and JAB and Mens Wearhouse and any number of other crappy men's clothiers, at least, so far as I can tell by going through the offerings at the local thrifts. You can't tell recent LE from any of the above schlop. You can tell the vintage stuff, however, and it is very fine, the made in England shetland sweaters especially. My only recent LE experience was buying a red cotton cardigan sweater a couple years back for Christmas from the catalog, and it was pedestrian personified. The epitome of shapeless.
> 
> My point is, LE died a long time ago, at least, the company that folks fell in love with as an affordable alternative to BB and J Crew, both of which, in my opinion, now also have their own issues. I think Crew is also a lost cause at this point, and I fear the same is happening to BB, although BB isn't as far down the garbage chute. LE has been down the chute and landed in the bin long ago. RIP.


Word-for-word, I don't agree, but I agree with the overall point that's they've been in decline, and with a steep down curve as of late. However, you don't feel that this parting of the ways might allow LE to improve? I think the brand can be rehabilitated in the right hands. I'd rather have that than constant promo codes.



Flanderian said:


> I consider Bean's signature line to be its youth line rather than its trad line. I.e., smaller sizes and cut.


Yes. It's more a counterpart to LE's Canvas line, and I think both were inspired by RL's Rugby.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Maybe we can all chip in and buy Lands' End, and upgrade the goods!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Andy said:


> Maybe we can all chip in and buy Lands' End, and upgrade the goods!


It's a deal!

I'll hold the money. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## utahbob (Jul 16, 2009)

Is Lands End in the US the same as the Lands End in the UK? https://www.landsend.co.uk/ The web sites look almost the same, but I remember the UK items were nice.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

utahbob said:


> Is Lands End in the US the same as the Lands End in the UK? https://www.landsend.co.uk/ The web sites look almost the same, but I remember the UK items were nice.


The UK site looks pretty much the same to me.

I've been a LE customer for about 35 years, and frankly, the quality could vary somewhat from season to season and item to item well before its purchase by Sears. *On average*, I've found the merchandise since the purchase to be about the same quality. Many items have been of decent quality for their price. If there is a general downward trend of quality, it likely represents a trend that goes well beyond the Sears ownership. General retail practice, particularly among fairly inexpensive retailers is to seek cheaper and cheaper merchandise, mark it up enormously, and then blow it out at the end of the season.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

We often get misty-eyed about how brands used to be and I have to say that from my limited, personal thrifting experiences it does seem that LE was something of a mixed bag even in the good old days.

Last year I found a made in England Shetland which was absolutely superb and without question the equal of what O'Connell's still offer today. Literally the next day I found a white NOS LE OCBD in my size. It came with the "this is our famous Oxford you know and love etc ..." tag still on it and was dated to 1994, so well before the Sears acquisition. My initial impressions were not too positive, but I bought it anyway for $1 having heard so much about the 'old LE' and my experience with the Shetland. Cloth was so thin it proved only useable under a sweater and it had weird milky white buttons. Collar was unlined and had a nice roll to it though. 

After two wearings it become an expendable arts and crafts overshirt for my young son to get paint all over. Despite very careful laundering it shrunk about an inch in the collar and at least an inch in the sleeve, plus it was a swine to iron. Overall, it had more in common with a free Cutter and Buck company-logo shirt than anything resembling passable business wear.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Brio1 said:


> Perhaps we should before Walmart or Target (read Tar-j-a-y) makes an offer.


I don't think the Lands' End business model aligns too well with that of Wal-Mart or Target. If Sears does unload Lands' End, I'll be a bit disappointed because it will make it harder to return purchases. I doubt though that any sale will actually improve the quality of Lands' End or return it to the glory days.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

32rollandrock said:


> I think Crew is also a lost cause at this point, and I fear the same is happening to BB, although BB isn't as far down the garbage chute. LE has been down the chute and landed in the bin long ago. RIP.


In some ways, J. Crew has improved vastly, in part because of its collaborations, while at the same time I believe it has declined.

Brooks Brothers is most certainly on the decline. It's probably in a position that Jos. A. Bank was not that long ago; recall that Jos. A. Bank was once halfway decent.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

P Hudson said:


> For about 15 years, every trip to the US included an extended visit and substantial purchases. A couple years ago, I found nothing I wanted. The last trip, I didn't even bother looking.


I know the feeling. I think, in general, outside of New York, Chicago and perhaps Los Angeles, there isn't a lot happening in mass-market stores for discerning gentlemen.

I can frequent the largest and most upscale shopping mall here in the Detroit area (The Somerset Collection) and walk through mass-market stores such as Macy's or even Nordstrom and not find anything that I must purchase. Polo Ralph Lauren is still fairly decent, but I think the sportswear isn't of a terribly higher quality than say Lands' End or what one can find at Macy's.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I think we should have a guess-who-gets-LE contest. Say, $5 per guess, with winner getting the pot. Some candidates:

Kohl's
Wal Mart
Target
Penney's
Name-Your-Private-Equity Firm



Andy said:


> Maybe we can all chip in and buy Lands' End, and upgrade the goods!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The first two are inconceivable. Acquisition would annihilate any brand reputation LE has. I think those candidates know it as well.

LE's certainly are going out with a bang if the end is near. The new madras jacket is a nice going away present.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Unfortunately, the American way of retail is to buy a good name, sell junk, and stick the name on it until the brand equity is all used up. That Sears didn't do that to a far greater extent surprises me. But I am not sanguine about LE's future.


Spot on. Huge profits for the short term while raping the company for all it's worth, including it's pention plan, put it into bankruptcy and ride off into the sunset telling everyone your allegiance was to the shareholders.

Makes me feel so proud to be an American.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Somebody saw "Wall Street" again last night!!


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Andy said:


> Maybe we can all chip in and buy Lands' End, and upgrade the goods!


Wonderful idea! And in order to raise the necessary money, we can put on a show. In my folks' barn.

Now, let me see... if we charge a nickel for admission... we'll I suppose that might not earn us enough money. But perhaps we can convince some investors that our future earnings could be immense, and by investing now they could get in on the ground floor. And if the investors put up $1.85 billion, the 12.5% I'll be paid for coming up with the idea would still leave the rest of you people with enough money to buy Lands' End and run it for a while before going bankrupt.

Buckwheat, Alfalfa, go meet with the finance director of the President's Reelection Committee, and see if we can't get the government to give us a few hundred million and to agree to bail us out if we decide to fold the company - after all, we're creating American jobs here! Spanky, get on the phone to the Chinese government, and see if they have some factories with sufficient idle child labor to crank out an endless supply of cheap "imported" clothing for us to sell - preferably short and tight stuff, 'cause that's what fashionable young guys want. Darla, email the local Maybach dealer and let him know I'll be by later this afternoon and that my favorite number is "62."

Oh, and Stymie, my shoes aren't going to shine themselves.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Rather than lament wistfully about the decline of Lands End and American made clothing in general, how about ordering some of their made in USA ties and sweats? They're not cheap, but it's expensive to live in America. Let's quit making excuses and criticizing minor aspects of the designs and waiting for that perfect storm of coupon codes and just order some. 

Keep your neighbors working. Refuse to buy the Chinese stuff.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Larsd4 said:


> Rather than lament wistfully about the decline of Lands End and American made clothing in general, how about ordering some of their made in USA ties and sweats? They're not cheap, but it's expensive to live in America. Let's quit making excuses and criticizing minor aspects of the designs and waiting for that perfect storm of coupon codes and just order some.
> 
> Keep your neighbors working. Refuse to buy the Chinese stuff.


When did they get made-in-America ties?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I've just noticed them recently. Most are still imported, but some are domestically produced. I haven't generally kept up on LE tie origins, so I don't know when they started, or if they ever totally stopped carrying US-made ones.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone else gotten the new LE cataolgue featuring the Irish Linen jackets, shirts, and ties? At first glance they look pretty nice, although obviously these things can be deceiving. They are, of course, "imported." Brooks' Irish linen shirts are made in China too. Cover to cover, this was probably the nicest set of LE offerings that I've seen in a while, although I admit that's not saying much given the company's trajectory.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

CMDC said:


> Has anyone else gotten the new LE cataolgue featuring the Irish Linen jackets, shirts, and ties? At first glance they look pretty nice, although obviously these things can be deceiving. They are, of course, "imported." Brooks' Irish linen shirts are made in China too. Cover to cover, this was probably the nicest set of LE offerings that I've seen in a while, although I admit that's not saying much given the company's trajectory.


Lands' End has about a half-dozen suits or odd jackets at the moment that look nice in photographs, but others have said the cut of the jackets of late has been a bit poor. I believe all of these suits and jackets have patch pockets too.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

CMDC said:


> Has anyone else gotten the new LE cataolgue featuring the Irish Linen jackets, shirts, and ties? At first glance they look pretty nice, although obviously these things can be deceiving. They are, of course, "imported." Brooks' Irish linen shirts are made in China too. Cover to cover, this was probably the nicest set of LE offerings that I've seen in a while, although I admit that's not saying much given the company's trajectory.


Imported from Ireland, I'm certain.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

ArtVandalay said:


> Imported from Ireland, I'm certain.


The label says "Inspected by Seamus Mee Wang"

:crazy:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd want to see the label. The Brooks Irish Linen shirts I have are made in China. I would imagine LE, even more of an outsourcer, simply sends the fabric from the Old Sod over to China for production. Sigh.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

It could make sense for a company like West Marine to buy LE and make it their house brand, taking LE back to their sailing roots. Of course, this wouldn't be a viable idea because the amount wanted by Sears and that LE has strayed so far from those nautical roots and is somewhat homogeneous now. Sad, because I remember LE offering cool things like sculling shells in their '80s catalogues.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

ArtVandalay said:


> Imported from Ireland, I'm certain.


I'll have to read the catalogue and website descriptions. A couple of years ago, they were very deceptive with Barbour-style jackets and implied they were made in Britain when in reality they were made in India. A complaint to my state attorney general's consumer protection division quickly resolved the deception.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

nonartful dodger said:


> It could make sense for a company like West Marine to buy LE and make it their house brand, taking LE back to their sailing roots. Of course, this wouldn't be a viable idea because the amount wanted by Sears and that LE has strayed so far from those nautical roots and is somewhat homogeneous now. Sad, because I remember LE offering cool things like sculling shells in their '80s catalogues.


That's interesting. I don't remember those catalogs so well (I was mainly interested in their shirts back then), but it surprises me that a company from farm-country Wisconsin would have nautical roots.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ LE started in Chicago offering sailing equipment, diversified into clothing, etc., and eventually relocated to Dodgeville, WI. LLB gets flack for many things; but, at least, they still maintain some aspects of being an outdoors supplier with camping equipment and the like where LE has long passed by on their heritage.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm, I immediately felt the nautical theme when I first encountered the brand. Their catalogs may not rely as heavily on it now, but look at the branding; especially on their gift and rewards cards. There's still a predominately nautical theme brand-wide.

In fact, it's something their corporate staff seem to take pride in. When I inquired about the faux 360° lacing on their Mainstay boat shoe, the senior rep was effusively apologetic about not holding up to the brand's past nautical standards (I only paraphrase _slightly_). It was rather assuring to hear there are people there who want to maintain a standard.

Whether people think they have, or not, is evidenced by posts above, but there are still a few at LE who remember the old days.


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

It is, after all, called Land's End. Seems like a pretty clear reference to the water to me.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Georgetown08 said:


> It is, after all, called Land's End. Seems like a pretty clear reference to the water to me.


Sure, but I don't assume Land's End is a reference to that place in England any more than I associate Bugle Boy with musicians, or Hunt Club with real hunters, or for that matter, RL Polo with the game of polo--apart from a logo. The rest, I would have surmised, is empty marketing. I suppose Chicago has a fair number of sailors, but I thought most of them went up to Door County (or maybe Lake Geneva) if they wanted to do it right.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread managed to stoke some memories, having grown up wearing the stuff. I headed up to Spokane to check out the selection in the Sears at Northtown and was sorely disappointing. There was maybe 600sq ft of retail space dedicated to LE, and some of that was taken up by clearance racks. The clothes looked ok, but nothing that wanted to make me shell out $70 for a linen shirt or $100 for a pair of trousers (made in China, of course). I was really disappointed by the selection, a lot of stuff targeting the 50+ age range, very little of their tailored fit or anything that wouldn't have looked really out of place on a 29 year old. I hope the brand is revitalized by whomever purchases them, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

upthewazzu said:


> a lot of stuff targeting the 50+ age range, very little of their tailored fit or anything that wouldn't have looked really out of place on a 29 year old.


I imagine a big parts of Sears's problem is that very few 29 year olds go in there looking for clothes (or much of anything else). I bet their prime demographic is 50+. If so, their death as a business is inevitable.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

frosejr said:


> I imagine a big parts of Sears's problem is that very few 29 year olds go in there looking for clothes (or much of anything else). I bet their prime demographic is 50+. If so, their death as a business is inevitable.


Perhaps, but people over 50 are the fastest growing population segment in the world. They control 77 of all the financial assets in the U.S and own almost 50% of all credit cards. (seniorliving.about.com). They must be spending some money on clothing.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes. On sweaters for grandchildren.


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

CMDC said:


> Has anyone else gotten the new LE cataolgue featuring the Irish Linen jackets, shirts, and ties? At first glance they look pretty nice, although obviously these things can be deceiving. They are, of course, "imported." Brooks' Irish linen shirts are made in China too. Cover to cover, this was probably the nicest set of LE offerings that I've seen in a while, although I admit that's not saying much given the company's trajectory.


I am eager to try them myself. But catch this! The Irish line offerings on pages 5 and 7 of the new catalogue do not appear on the website. I asked why and they told me that not everything in the catalogue goes on the website. I am in Australia and get the catalogue so why punish overseas people by deleting items? Then the 100% Irish linen items are then incorrectly tagged so when you go to the website you find they are mixed fabrics. Bizarre way to do business. Apparently I have to ring and order the items advertised in the catalogue but not offered on the website. BTW my previous excellent quality Irish linen suits from LE were made in Nicaragua. Still wearing them after 4 years. One I threw away because the navy blue had finally washed out.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

One thing I noticed in both the catalog and the web site: they appear to have gotten rid of long rise/tall pants except for their dress pants. Another vendor to strike off the list of possibilities.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Georgetown08 said:


> It is, after all, called Land's End. Seems like a pretty clear reference to the water to me.


Not to be pedantic but actually, it's "Lands' End" not "Land's End". The story behind the apparent typograhical error is that when founder Gary Comer received the first batch of catalogs from the printer, the apostrophe had been misplaced. He chose to let the error go uncorrected and it was woven into the charm and history of the firm.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Lands End does a large business in school uniforms. That is a market in which they seem to do very well. I'd guess that a private equity firm steps in and buys the company and they could market through stores like Macy's or other upscale department stores. Sears was always a bad fit for this partnership. I don't think Sears even knows what it is doing at this point. Craftsman and Kenmore are keeping the company afloat, but decisions like the Kardashian collection just reek of desperation.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

Kardashian collection? :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

meister said:


> I am eager to try them myself. But catch this! The Irish line offerings on pages 5 and 7 of the new catalogue do not appear on the website. I asked why and they told me that not everything in the catalogue goes on the website. I am in Australia and get the catalogue so why punish overseas people by deleting items? Then the 100% Irish linen items are then incorrectly tagged so when you go to the website you find they are mixed fabrics. Bizarre way to do business. Apparently I have to ring and order the items advertised in the catalogue but not offered on the website. BTW my previous excellent quality Irish linen suits from LE were made in Nicaragua. Still wearing them after 4 years. One I threw away because the navy blue had finally washed out.


This catalog?:

I've seen the items on the pages you cite being available online as well for a couple weeks. Just take the item numbers and search them on the site if a search for linen doesn't bring them up.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

meister said:


> I am eager to try them myself. But catch this! The Irish line offerings on pages 5 and 7 of the new catalogue do not appear on the website. I asked why and they told me that not everything in the catalogue goes on the website. I am in Australia and get the catalogue so why punish overseas people by deleting items? Then the 100% Irish linen items are then incorrectly tagged so when you go to the website you find they are mixed fabrics. Bizarre way to do business. Apparently I have to ring and order the items advertised in the catalogue but not offered on the website. BTW my previous excellent quality Irish linen suits from LE were made in Nicaragua. Still wearing them after 4 years. One I threw away because the navy blue had finally washed out.


That's unusual. Everything that I have seen in the catalogue seems to be online. I tried the linen herringbone pants and they were shoddy. Only the shirts are Irish linen. The shirts are nice, but I found the tailored fit too wide in the body.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

frosejr said:


> One thing I noticed in both the catalog and the web site: they appear to have gotten rid of long rise/tall pants except for their dress pants. Another vendor to strike off the list of possibilities.


They used to offer short too.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Brooksfan said:


> Not to be pedantic but actually, it's "Lands' End" not "Land's End". The story behind the apparent typograhical error is that when founder Gary Comer received the first batch of catalogs from the printer, the apostrophe had been misplaced. He chose to let the error go uncorrected and it was woven into the charm and history of the firm.


Noticed the blog entry about it today:

https://businessblog.landsend.com/2...es-a-mis-placed-apostrophe-tell-us-yours.html


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Good article on the demise of Sears:

https://www.chicagobusiness.com/art...970/sears-where-america-shopped#ixzz1tBzpErjI


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*WTF?*

Huh?

($30?!)

Is there some secret message being sent by carrying these?


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Huh?
> 
> ($30?!)
> 
> Is there some secret message being sent by carrying these?


"We give up"


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Epaminondas said:


> Good article on the demise of Sears:
> 
> https://www.chicagobusiness.com/art...970/sears-where-america-shopped#ixzz1tBzpErjI


Good article. My family was thoroughly entrenched in the Sears camp. Almost everything in our house growing up was from Sears. Nowadays we hard step foot in the place.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I figured it out. It's some tie-in with Arbor day. Sling-shot new trees all over the place for $48.


----------

